# JLabel auf JFrame - Schrift vergrößern



## petgdeds (13. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, einen Text in einem JLabel auf ein JFrame zu setzen. Jedoch ist die Schrift imm gleich groß, egal, wie groß ich die Größe des JLabels mit setSize() einstelle. Kann mit jemand helfen?
Und die Schriftart lässt sich mit setFont(font.xxx) auch nicht ändern. Danke


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2011)

Was hast du gemacht? Code?


```
public static void main ( String [] args ) throws IOException {
    	JFrame f = new JFrame("Labeltext");
    	f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    	
    	JLabel l = new JLabel("Lorem ipsum");
    	l.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.ITALIC, 25));
    	
    	f.add(l);
    	f.pack();
    	f.setVisible(true);
    }
```
Funktioniert einwandfrei.



> Jedoch ist die Schrift imm gleich groß, egal, wie groß ich die Größe des JLabels mit setSize() einstelle.


Damit setzt du die Größe der Komponente (die idr vom Layoutmanager wieder überschrieben wird).


----------



## petgdeds (13. Jul 2011)

Super, danke


----------

